

Ask HN: Hacker News Clone/Social News software? - crux

I've seen a couple sites around here with very similar designs to HN, and a little while ago there was a small burst of roll-your-own hosted solutions once everyone heard that Reddit and Digg were kind of a big deal.<p>So here's me, thinking about creating a HN-alike for language and linguistics (the linguistics subreddit is pretty barren and I'm curious if I could do better). The barebones nature of HN is quite appealing of course; what do people recommend? I am open to suggestions for hosted sites as well as running on my own server.
======
cperciva
The code which runs HN is shipped with ARC.

~~~
misterbwong
As cperciva said, the HN code comes with Arc.

If you're looking for something on the MS stack, I believe stackoverflow just
released their code and Kigg is decent.

------
alanthonyc
I'll be there if you set it up.

